# anyone know where on here i can find a wee story i read ages ago?



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

it was written by a dh to his wife and it was something about babies in heaven waiting to be collected by their mummy - how they have their bags packed and are at a train station waiting until the time where they could go home.

is this familiar to anyone? its on this site somewhere. i was talking about it in work and wanted to show someone but i just can't find it now. i think it was written a few years, at least, ago.


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Emma,

You know, for some reason, I knew which story you meant when I saw your title.  I copied it at the time and will paste it here.  It always makes me cry, but in a good way.

Deirdre

*****************************

"This is the story of a very special airport my lovely husband made up for me, years ago now. It "tells" the story of our struggle to conceive, the babies we lost along the way but also... most importantly, the joy of our sons being born when their flight finally landed safely. 

During the 'black days' as I called them, my husband would tell me about the airport and I would laugh, cry and smile listening to him, as he tried his best to fix my broken heart while his was just as broken. When we were pregnant and I would worry myself sick about our babies arriving safely, he would remind me of that special plane in the sky with its precious cargo on board, all snuggled up and sleeping as they flew through the night. I could picture the lights flashing on the wings as the plane got closer and closer...

This is what my husband told me;
I hope you enjoy the story as much as I have.......

************************************************
He tells me to close my eyes and picture an airport in Heaven, a very special airport. Its where all the babies waiting to be born gather, so they can catch their flight to their Mammy and Daddy. 

In the departure lounge its mad busy. Flights, full with babies are leaving constantly. Yet there are some little mites who have been here a long time and it seems the airline has forgotten about them! 

There's one little guy who has been waiting here ages. So long that sometimes he can’t help feel afraid that he's never going to get home. He watches the screens to see when the next flight to Dublin is, and is forever asking the staff if he is next. 

When he is tired he falls asleep in one of the plastic chairs and uses his little bag as a pillow. His little luggage consists mainly of toys, nappies, babygros and a giant Toblerone bar for his Mammy that he bought in Duty Free. He's dying for a piece of it but he's keeping it for his Mammy as a little present. 

Sometimes he gets excited and thinks they have called his flight number but they haven't and he gets disappointed that its not yet his turn.

Sometimes he just stares out the window at the runway, watching all the planes take off and sheds a few private little tears. He can hear some of the other babies laughing and cheering as their flight number is called and although he is delighted for them, he wishes he was going to. He sits with the other babies who have been waiting a long time, even much, much longer than he has. 

Then came the glorious day when all his dreams came true and they did call his flight number! He grabbed up his little bag, the giant Toblerone and his plane ticket. He couldn’t believe his turn had finally come! It was so wonderful that he even asked his little buddies beside him if he was dreaming, and if he was, they weren’t to wake him up! 

Well, the little fella didn’t need to be called twice! He got himself first in the queue and soon as he was allowed, he ran down the little tunnel to the aeroplane. He wiped a tear from his eyes as he spotted the little green shamrock on the tail of the plane, just before he stepped on board. A green shamrock... this plane was going to take him to Ireland... and Ireland was home. He wondered how excited his Mammy and Daddy must be, waiting for his plane to land. He knew they would have his little bedroom all ready for him. 

He was too excited to be nervous about the flight. He held his breath as the plane took off. “This is it!” he thought. “I’m on my way!!!” 

But...it seems some prayers are destined to remain unanswered... no sooner was the plane cruising in the air when the stewardesses announced that the plane had to turn back to the airport and let all the little passengers off. Something about a technical fault... 

The disappointment of this was heartbreaking for the little guy-he just wanted to get on a plane and go meet his Mammy for the first time. Why was this so hard 

With a heavy heart he made his way back into the airport terminal with the other babies. In the departure lounge there is a Karaoke machine and its become a bit of a ritual when a flight is cancelled, that the little babies make their way into the lounge for a soda and cheer themselves up with singing some Karaoke. Apparently "Dont stop believing" by Journey is their favourite karaoke song! They also love "Livin on a prayer'. 

But when a flight has been cancelled there is only one song that will dry the tears and fill the hearts with hope and cheer again.. 'I knew you were waiting for me'....

The little guy tries to stay in good form but it isn’t always easy and sometimes he gives out to the staff saying "My Mammy has been waiting ages for me! I'm next in the queue!" 

Then... one wonderful day, not too long after, they call out his name again... 
He can't believe it. He rubs his little eyes and goes up to join the queue, not running this time. His tiny hand still holds the plane ticket which says his Mammy’s name and the Rotunda Hospital. The writing is starting to smear cos he's been holding it so long in his sweaty little fist. His little legs are shaking. He knows that at any moment they can shatter his dreams by telling him he cannot fly today. As he steps onto the plane, his little heart is pounding with excitement! He can't believe it! He's finally on board again. 

The plane is full of rows of happy babies, all settling down for their long journey which will end when they meet their Mammy and Daddy in October. Then all of a sudden, as he approaches his seat he realizes some other little dude is sitting in it!!! 

Their tickets are identical! 

So he puts his little bag overhead and snuggles up with his new brother. He's overjoyed to have a little buddy for the journey. They chat to the other babies beside them, telling anyone who will listen that they are on their way to Dublin in Ireland to meet their Mammy!!! They Around 27 weeks into the flight, there was a scare on board. The pilot thought he would have to make an emergency landing. My 2 little babes held onto each other tightly but it was a false alarm. The plane was back on track in no time. All the little babies broke out in a huge round of applause. Soon they start to see beautiful green fields they are over Ireland... and Ireland is home. The little guys catch their breath as they take it all in... "we're over Ireland!" 

We're nearly home now...
In their dreams they hear their Mammy sing to them;
"Where it was dark now there's light
Where there was pain now there's joy
Where there was weakness I found my strength
All in the eyes of my boys....."

The plane touches down at Dublin Airport to cheering and applauding from all the little babies. ”. 

They pull up outside the Rotunda and puts enough money into the machine for an hour or two. This caesarean won’t take too long... they take a deep breath, grabs the giant Toblerone and rushes to Theatre One... 

They look up to see a smiling face looking down at them. Their little noses are kissed a thousand times. They fall asleep contentedly in her arms within minutes, so happy. This is the lady they have seen in their dreams...their Mammy... they are finally home...

Meanwhile back at the airport, it is as busy as ever...."


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Omg

What a lovely story im sobbing as  i read it.

Jillyhen


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

OMG as you say Jilly that is the most beautiful story - crying my eyes out reading it - must keep that one !


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

Ah! That's why I couldn't find it, I was searching train station but it's an airport  

Thankyou for keeping it and answering Dee, it's been driving me nuts all afternoon  

It's lovely isn't it, so sad and happy at the same time.


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

having a cry reading this, with two little embies on board hoping it's true and mine were just waiting for each other, I want my toblerone soon x


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh Maisyz - you have me crying again !  Hope you get your toblerone xxx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

I hope we all get our toblerones. Though I wouldn't say no to a wee packet of m&s Percy pigs


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

so sad and so lovely at the same time... tears are tripping me x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

I still have the tears in my eyes just scrolling down.

Mst show it to hubby later


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh what a gorgeous story  you've got me in     here, I so hope my toblerone is on its way for keeps this time


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

I still cant stop reading this..

Hubby wont read it as ive told him it its very emotional.

Hopefully some day  will have my toblerone..

Funny thing is i always buy dh some when im at airport..

Jillyhen x


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

That was a beautiful story, have tears in my eyes now. Hope we all get our toblerones soon
G x


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

That is abs. perfect so sad nearly balling here xx


----------



## milliemay (Oct 1, 2007)

What a beautifully told story from the dh to his wife  , im crying at my desk in work, its tells the tales of so many of us and so many more of us waiting for that plane to arrive, praying its soon for those still waiting. big hugs to all. This journey is the hardest thing ive ever done in my life and the ladies who post on these threads are an inspiration and words like this keep you going   xxxx


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Very sweet...


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG.......a beautiful way to put a beautiful story that sooo many of us can relate to and so many are waiting at that airport Xx


----------

